# I married because she got pregnant



## Afri-man (Aug 23, 2012)

Please Advice

I have been in a relationship with my girlfriend for 8 years of which 4 we stayed together. 1.5yrs later from now I met one girl and started cheating, three months later the girl I was cheating with got pregnant.

When my girlfriend discovered the truth, she was very angry with me and moved out leaving everything we have together( furniture,business and two cars) with me. 

I got confused and stressed by this situation. The girl's parents wanted us to move in with their daugther and get married while my intension was to sort things out with my girlfriend so, I married this girl at the same time meeting my girlfriend. 

Three months after the child was born, my wife went back to her home and I moved in with my "girlfriend". I must state that I didnot have stand to communicate with my wife as my wife. 

I love my girlfriend so much that I can not loose her because of my stupid mistake. We are back on our track with her and my problem is that my wife wants divorce and part of our property.

I have cried over this and now want to end it and move on with my grlfriend. please help!!!


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

Which girlfriend are you talking about? There seems to be, or have been, two of them. Please read your post again and edit to make it more understandable.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

I think I got it...

Afri and woman 1 were in a LTR and had an affair with woman 2 in which woman 2 got pregnant...Woman 1 moved out and left everything..woman 2 moved in and Afri got married...Child came and Woman 1 got back into the picture with Afri..this time as the OW...Woman 2, now wife moved out and wants a divorce...

I think...


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Dude!

What are you trying to say?

I think you re saying you got your girlfriend pregnant, your wife moved out, and now wants a divorce and half your assets because you now moved in with your girlfriend.

What exactly do you want help with? Keeping your assets?

I think your screwed, friend. You dug a hole that you can't get out of, so I think it's time to Man Up and pay the price.

You screwed your wife over. What did you expect was going to happen?


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I am confused as well.. I hope OP returns with a better description... :/

My advice regardless - do what is right for your child. The actions you took were a mistake, but your child is not. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Totally disagree with YinPrincess in that staying in a cr*ppy marriage BECAUSE OF your child is just a BIG mistake. You will NOT be doing the child any favor (ask any adult whose parents stayed together 'for the sake of the kids'...the ones I've met are STILL bitter about their parents staying together, blaming them for it, and making them witness years of unnecessary cr*p).


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

So if I understand it you are now cheating on your wife with your former GF, while before getting married you cheated of your gf with your now wife?

Is that right?


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> Totally disagree with YinPrincess in that staying in a cr*ppy marriage BECAUSE OF your child is just a BIG mistake. You will NOT be doing the child any favor (ask any adult whose parents stayed together 'for the sake of the kids'...the ones I've met are STILL bitter about their parents staying together, blaming them for it, and making them witness years of unnecessary cr*p).


↑↑↑ I'm confused.... when did Yin say that? 

She said do right by the child because children aren't mistakes - not stay in the marriage if it's crap... unless it was deleted.

Anyway, she is right, he needs to do right by the child. The child did not ask to be born out of adultery or to have two parents that don't love each other and want to get divorced. I don't think she was saying they had to stay married though...

Honestly OP, if I'm understanding correctly, I read, 

1) You cheated on your girlfriend with another woman
2) the other woman got pregnant so you married said other woman.
3) Now you're cheating on your wife (the Former OW), with the girl you were originally dating and cheated on in the first place.

If that's correct, what do you want help with exactly??? 

In either case, both relationships sound doomed from where I sit up here on my :soapbox:. The relationship you had with your current (and former?) girlfriend might have worked out before had you not cheated. However, now she's displaying a lack of integrity too by sleeping with you while you're still married it doesn't bode too well IMO. 

Most of the time, relationships that are bred or nurtured through infidelity do not last. Either you'll cheat again or she will. In any event, your wife will get her share of the marital property during the divorce. I wish I could be more sensitive but it'd be contrived. So all I can say, is that's tough sh!t/just the way it goes for you because you put yourself in this spot and unless you signed a pre-nup - that's the way your cookie crumbles.

Property can be replaced and money re-earned. Time with your daughter cannot. If you're going to invest in any of these women, make sure it's that little girl whose at the top of your list.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> Totally disagree with YinPrincess in that staying in a cr*ppy marriage BECAUSE OF your child is just a BIG mistake. You will NOT be doing the child any favor (ask any adult whose parents stayed together 'for the sake of the kids'...the ones I've met are STILL bitter about their parents staying together, blaming them for it, and making them witness years of unnecessary cr*p).


I actually didn't advise OP to stay in the marriage... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Miss Taken said:


> ??? I'm confused.... when did Yin say that?
> 
> She said do right by the child because children aren't mistakes - not stay in the marriage if it's crap... unless it was deleted.
> 
> ...


I was just wondering the same thing... And no, I didn't edit my initial post. :/

I agree with the rest of your post... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

